# Frame wird geöffnet es wird aber nix angezeigt



## lmaster (26. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich hab folgenden Quelltext der mir einen Frame anzeigt. Aber eigentlich sollte in dem Frame auch ein Bild erscheinen. Dieses Bild ist aber wie gesagt nicht zu sehen. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar:


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;
import java.awt.event.WindowListener;


public class Karte extends Frame implements Runnable, MouseListener
{
	
	/**
	 * @author Lukas Späth
	 * @date 21.05.2008
	 */
	
	Image backImage;
	Image waffentechnikerImage;
	
	int x_pos=460;
	int y_pos=30;
	private Image dbImage;
	private Graphics dbg;
	Image Zurück;

	
	public void update(Graphics g){
		if(dbImage ==null){
			dbImage= createImage(this.getSize().width,this.getSize().height);
			dbg=dbImage.getGraphics();
		}
		dbg.setColor(getBackground());
		dbg.fillRect(0, 0, this.getSize().width, this.getSize().height);
		dbg.setColor(getForeground());
		paint(dbg);
		g.drawImage(dbImage, 0, 0, this);
	}
	
      public Karte() 
      {
    	  backImage = getToolkit().getImage("schiff1.gif"); 
    	  setName("Innenleben");
  		  setSize(1280,1024);
  		  waffentechnikerImage 	= getToolkit().getImage("waffen.gif");
  		 
  		  addMouseListener(this);
  		  
  		WindowListener wl = new WindowAdapter() {
  		    public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) {
  		    	System.exit(0);
  		    }
  		};
      }

      
      public void start() 
      { 
    	
  			 
  			
      
    	  
      }
      public void run ()
      {
    	
    	  
    	  repaint();
      }
      public void stop() { }
      public void destroy() { }
      public void paint (Graphics g) 
      { 
    	  while(true){
    	  g.drawImage (backImage, 0, 0, this);
    	  g.drawImage (waffentechnikerImage, x_pos, y_pos, this);
    	  g.drawImage(Zurück, 20, 850,100,40, this);
    	  try { Thread.sleep(50); }
          catch (InterruptedException e) { e.printStackTrace(); }
    	  y_pos=y_pos+1;
    	  
    	  repaint();
    	  }
      }
      public void bewege1()
      {

      }

	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent m) {

	}

	public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mai 2008)

in paint sollte schonmal keine while-true-Schleife!
und wird das Bild geladen? gib doch mal länge/ breite aus,
funktioniert die Anzeige ohne Bild mit einem Button stattdessen oder zusätzlich?


----------



## amandina (27. Mai 2008)

ich hatte dasselbe problem wie du und ich habe eine lösung in topic
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69935&highlight=image


----------

